# lacquer peeling off car



## IceStorm81 (Aug 30, 2010)

My 2004 LCR has lacquer bubbling up and peeling off on all 4 of the door handles and the roof rack pop up bars. What is the best course of action of sorting it out?


----------



## lukedetailer (May 2, 2016)

Respray it, that's best way


----------



## willg (Dec 29, 2011)

^ as above gonna need a respray.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceStorm81 (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks, what would be the cost of it, couple of 100's.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Whats the paintwork warranty? Some cars have crazy long paint warranties.Worth checking.


----------



## IceStorm81 (Aug 30, 2010)

Seat won't cover it, as I had the car serviced elsewhere.


----------



## eibbor (Sep 8, 2015)

IceStorm81 said:


> Seat won't cover it, as I had the car serviced elsewhere.


Pretty sure this doesn't apply to warranties anymore? Aslong as it was a professional garage with stamps warranty should still apply


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

eibbor said:


> Pretty sure this doesn't apply to warranties anymore? Aslong as it was a professional garage with stamps warranty should still apply


Its also 12 years old, paint warranty in normally 6 years on VAG cars


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Doesn't matter about servicing on paint

When I had my 10yr old Golf assessed they looked at the mileage and then tested with a paint thickness gauge

10k miles a year and original paint = covered under warranty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ecce (Mar 29, 2011)

I was a bout to post a similar thread regarding clear coat coming off but just a small amount rather than the op.

Might try that idea with MB regarding warranty but hold out little/no hope. With mine its on the rear wheel arch. Am doing a 2 stage correction tomorrow and if I'm careful will skirt around the damage then just pop some clearcoat (from a scratch repair kit) on it and cover it with a Scotland Flag


----------

